# Placement for left chest logo on womens small shirt



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Had a customer bring me 3 small womens t shirts along with the logo transfers from transfer express. The logos are 3.5" wide and about 2.5" high. 

I was here looking up placement of logos on a left chest location, wrote down all the comments, got out my logo-it and went to work. One shirt is a scoop neck, one a wide neck, and the other a polo. When I used everyone's placement marks the logo was either on the sleeve, halfway into to the neckline, or down too low.

I gave up that idea and took the shirts to my granddaughter and had her put them on while I decided what was a good placement location. Now for the problem. I put them on the shirts and they were perfectly straight and level and pinned them in place. As soon as she took the shirts off I noticed something very distressing. Every single one of them was now on the shirt crooked.. and I do mean crooked at a pretty steep angle!  I'm assuming it has something to do with the breast and the way the fabric lays against it.

So now if I put them on the shirts straight will they be crooked when worn? If I put them on crooked will they be straight when worn? Any guesses? I've never done a left chest logo before.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

The biggest thing I can tell you is to put them on straight. For measurement I don't use a science or anything formal .... I just place them about 10 cm from the center and lined up halfway with the sleeve hole. Bit, I have screen printed only....not much experience with heat presses.... And can place them easily-I have done many thousands of them


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't even really think about where I place them anymore, I just know from doing so many but I always make them straight on the shirt. You can't control how they will look on different body shapes.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

